# Importing Vehicles



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Need some expert advice from long-term residences and preferably car-connoisseurs who know the ins-and-outs of customs/import regulations etc:
I must import my cherished Christine; the car that has been with our family since I was born, to Egypt. I understand that for older vehicles the car must be first-owned (i.e. bought new by one person; not re-sold or second-hand) which we qualify for; and must be owned by an Egyptian citizen (this is also fine, Christine is in my father's name).
She is a 1991 300e Mercedes Benz with a distorted head-gasket and heavy mileage (293,487km) but otherwise no major issues aside from the usual old-car trickery from time to time. 
-Does my father have to meet or travel with the car to show proof of ownership at customs? He is an Egyptian citizen and the original owner; apparently required for importing older vehicles.
-Can the customs impose any inspection or ask for any unexpected fees; as the car is older and has higher CO2 emissions and a carb?
-Do any major repairs or modifications have to be made to the car before I import her?
I know every last inch of my car in and out; don't hesitate to ask for more specific details. If possible, I would like some sort of guesstimate as to how much it will cost to import from Genava, Suisse to Alexandria by sea-transport.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

At the top of the page there is a sticky Living in Egypt.. there is a huge section on what you have to do to import a car.

In Zamalek there is a chap who owns about 30 old classic Mercs that would be worth a fortune if he could only export them..


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you! 
Could I have the name/address of this man? Are any for sale?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Buffy7 said:


> Thank you!
> Could I have the name/address of this man? Are any for sale?




I have no idea who he is other than he must be around 26th July St as some days he seems to have them all parked out under the bridge..


----------



## Good 1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Buffy7 said:


> Need some expert advice from long-term residences and preferably car-connoisseurs who know the ins-and-outs of customs/import regulations etc:
> I must import my cherished Christine; the car that has been with our family since I was born, to Egypt. I understand that for older vehicles the car must be first-owned (i.e. bought new by one person; not re-sold or second-hand) which we qualify for; and must be owned by an Egyptian citizen (this is also fine, Christine is in my father's name).
> She is a 1991 300e Mercedes Benz with a distorted head-gasket and heavy mileage (293,487km) but otherwise no major issues aside from the usual old-car trickery from time to time.
> -Does my father have to meet or travel with the car to show proof of ownership at customs? He is an Egyptian citizen and the original owner; apparently required for importing older vehicles.
> ...


Hi, Buffy 7, I need the same information. There was a discussion sometimes in 2010-2012 on the subject "Import personal car..." but it cannot be considered as "expert advice".
It was quite detailed information about import taxes in that discussion.
I am not interested in importing a car; more information about bringing my car into Egypt without import taxes, this what I need.
As I understood there are 3 ways: 1. Diplomats and government related business (not me) 2. Traveling with car on tourist visa (not for me, I have a resident visa and run a business here). 3. Shipping a car duty free for permanent longterm personal or company use, not 6 months in 6 months out (this is my case).
My questions in this regard: my car is not new and i am not first owner? Does car need a carnet (trip ticket) when entering Egypt? What kind of documention should be prepared from the country of origin and what in Egypt prior to arrival of the car?
Shipping from Europe, some ideas, please.
Buffy, how would you ship your car from Switzerland?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
have you nt already asked for this advice on another forum?

As for the being Egyptian - you have to realise they make it more difficult for Gyptians to iport anything - let alone cars.

As you already know - you import this car there will be a huge import tax on it - especially if the engine is big.

Good 1 - you know the options already - and i think as you already know the only way is on the trip ticket (6 months in / 6 months out)

But as Maiden has already pointed out there have been other topics where this has all been discussed before!


----------

